
Ask HN: Vim users and missing ESC on new Macbook - tmaly
I have programmed with Vi&#x2F;Vim since 1996.  I do have a 2015 MacBook Pro, but in the future I am not sure if I can see getting a new MacBook without an escape key.<p>If your a VIM user, how do you plan on handling this new UX without an escape key?
======
mtmail
In
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672)
at least five users say they'll map the CAPS LOCK key to ESC.

------
bluenose69
While watching the keynote today, I switched to C-[ and I doubt the transition
will be too hard, because I use (mac)vim a lot and my fingers will be typing
this combination several times a minute.

------
zodnas
I switched to using C-[. Much easier to press than esc.

[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Avoid_the_escape_key](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Avoid_the_escape_key)

~~~
billowqiu
this is a alternative way.

